# Photos that make you laugh



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I know everyone has a photo or two that gives them a chuckle, some for no reason at all, they're just funny to you.

Post'em up and share! Here's a couple of mine.

S.M.:rotfl:


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*unsafe*

here's mine


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*retards*

1


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

couple to toss in


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Heres a couple

Kungfu kittys


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

gotta love this post


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

My taxidermist dog!! :rotfl:


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

can i play some more


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

My seagull pic had most of the people I work with laughing.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Heavymetal said:


> My seagull pic had most of the people I work with laughing.


I have to agree with your co-workers. That one had me snot'n on the screen...BAWAHAHA!

I can't tell who's more terrified, you or the seagull!

S.M.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Heavymetal said:


> My seagull pic had most of the people I work with laughing.


Seems pretty self explanitory but I still have to ask what the heck happened and how did they catch that pic?


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*"That one had me snot'n on the screen...BAWAHAHA!"*

Hahaha!

Great picture, heavymetal.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Just for a few...


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

Big Willy said:


> Seems pretty self explanitory but I still have to ask what the heck happened and how did they catch that pic?


I Hooked the seagull in the foot so he had full use of his wings. As I brought him in he keep trying to peck at me. My buddy, laughing histerically, had the camera and took several pics in place of helping me. The pic shown came out clear.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

A few..


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

more


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

:rotfl:


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Bay Gal said:


>












that ones just 2 cute
Thanks baygal


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

*I don't hate cats, but.........*

I have to appreciate the sense of humor.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

A couple of others


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I love the dog. What happened to the rest of the rabbit?..HA!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

...


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

sad3sm


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

DUH!!!!


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few of mine,


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

These are kinda funny. My son caught and released the funny looking redfish.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

good job. I am still laughing


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Why is it that squirrels are so darn funny!?!?! LMAO


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

here ya go


----------



## Champ (Nov 28, 2006)

i'm sorry how do i delete the 2nd pic


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

lmao


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Champ said:


> i'm sorry how do i delete the 2nd pic


Hit edit.

Go to manage attachments and hit delete.

You better hurry they are on the way!

Biggie


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

This is India. This is where you call when your computer needs fixin...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Mexican Navy Seal.....love this one.


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes - they have an electric power strip floating on two sandals.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

tatteredflag said:


> Yes - they have an electric power strip floating on two sandals.


Darwin Award hopefuls!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

8seconds said:


> Darwin Award hopefuls!


 Finalists!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*My contribution*

Here's my pics ....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

******* door bell!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

*here is one*

i think i got this one from here


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*We miss*

you uncle Bob!!!


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*forgot the pic.*

shoot I can't get it to load.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

What-a-Burger ...yummmmm


----------



## steve0983 (May 14, 2007)

This was in Farmington NM 2 years ago


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> What-a-Burger ...yummmmm


This chick left her crib like this when she evacuated for Ike.
Not only did she like her some Whataburger she smoked like a Coal Burning freight train !!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've got the rest of the photos, the bathroom ones are terrible. At least it looks like she has a fire extinguisher on the table. Safety First


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

not a cat guy but since all the squirrels have been done


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*this is funny*

these are funny....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

This one allways makes me laugh


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

It is so true....


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

*Electrician*

CP&L T&D


----------



## texasranger225 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Wondering if they can come back next year*

This people are still wondering which day they will be invited to hunt next year.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z83/WESTTU/?action=view&current=untitled.jpg


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

WESTTU said:


>


This one snots my display everytime I see it


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Fun to play :dance:


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

you want me to do what?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Here ya go.


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

they are still creeping in


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

A few from the headlines...


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*A Few More*



















And my fav ...


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy times in DC again


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

mas


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y114/Stangfan93/sonofa*****.jpg


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

*My addition*

Caturday FTW.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Thread of the year! Haven't laughed that hard in a good while:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

,,,


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

,,,


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

It's worth a try!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

:biggrin::slimer:


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

~


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*oldies*

but goodies


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bet a lot of you forgot that Lawrence Fishburn was on Pee Wee's playhouse.......... disturbing!


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

******* Condo


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

Some for the holidays


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's a classic!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gluconda said:


> Here's a classic!


That one crack me up everytime I see it because of the squeeze mustard! You know its rough out there when you grab the mustard out of the fridge to save...LOL


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

They must have grabbed the sampler case of beer as well.
Gluconda, that would be a great "caption" pic.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

NEVER FART IN A WETSUIT!!!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That one crack me up everytime I see it because of the squeeze mustard! You know its rough out there when you grab the mustard out of the fridge to save...LOL


That's probably where they store the crack. It's kept in the fridge and no one would ever suspect. Plus, it's in a waterproof container.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Which is the female ???????


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Couple more...


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

EWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Having a bad day......really really bad day.......


----------

